# Spezialisierung



## koolt (10. November 2009)

Also mein Schurke ist level 62 und Lederer (Skill 272).
Nun dachte ich daran mich auf Elementarlederverarbeitung zu spezialisieren.
Lohnt sich das überhaupt? Ein Freund von mir ist Schneider und hat sich auf irgendwas spezialisiert und gemeint das wär alles noch aus BC-Zeiten und wäre Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Dexis (11. November 2009)

es ist im augenblick tatsächlich so, dass die herstellbaren gegenstände der spezialisierungen bei lvl 70 "festhängen", d.h. es gibt keine vergleichbaren sets aus der lederverarbeitung für lvl 80.
da du allerdings noch lvl 70 erreichen wirst, könntest du die gegenstände noch tragen... allerdings wirst du schnell feststellen, dass die questbelohnungen in nordend (wo du ja bereits ab 68 hin darfst) deutlich besser sind als viele items der BC-generation auf lvl 70, allein was den farmaufwand der "alten" materialien angeht.


----------



## Maewyn (19. November 2009)

kurze frage, WO genau kann ich mich spezialisieren? bei den lehrern in dalaran kann ich nichts dergleichen auswählen, obwohl ich gerne drachenleder hätte


----------



## Varek (25. November 2009)

in ashzara steht der drachenleder spezi auf einer klippe. etwas süd-östlich von den ruinen.
dort solltest du dich spezialisieren können.

gruß,

varek


----------



## Dexis (29. Dezember 2009)

Maewyn schrieb:


> kurze frage, WO genau kann ich mich spezialisieren? bei den lehrern in dalaran kann ich nichts dergleichen auswählen, obwohl ich gerne drachenleder hätte


falls jemand die lederverarbeitung-spezialisierung machen möchte, verweise ich mal auf einen post in einem anderen thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1961015. hier findet ihr die orte für beide fraktionen. und ja, man muss vorher die wildleder-quests abschließen, um die quest für die spezialisierungen freizuschalten^^


----------



## Koizumi (24. Januar 2010)

Mein Lederverarbeiter (Eule) ist nun knapp über Level 60. Lohnt sich Ruf bei den Aldor/Sehern zu farmen um die Rufrezepte
mitzunehmen? Und wenn ja zu wem gehe ich?


----------



## ibbi (24. Januar 2010)

ne der zeitaufwand zum farmen lohnt sich auf keinen fall
die rezepte bringen dir auch herzlich wenig wie ich finde...


----------



## Mira Moloch (8. November 2010)

Laut GM Stand vorgestern ist die Leder-Berufspezialisierung Geschichte und gibts seit dem letzten Patch nicht mehr...ich jedenfalls kann die Q im Arathihochland nicht mehr annehmen. Sehr ärgerlich nachdem ich mir schon die erste Hose geledert hatte und die Mats für die Q teuer erstanden hatte...nunja - lebbe geht weida


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2010)

Ich musste gerade auch feststellen, daß es die Spezialisierungsquests anscheinend nicht mehr gibt - schade.
Dennoch verstehe ich dann nicht so ganz, 
wieso im Tooltip bei den Ausrüstungen immer noch z.B. steht "benötigt Elementarlederverarbeitung" ... hmm ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

